
Ask HN: Sad because I don't have a mentor or anyone - 0x400615
I&#x27;m 24 and come from an uneducated family I&#x27;ll be the first to graduate from a real university. I have been thinking about how I should negotiate my hourly rate for my second internship this summer. I thought how great it must be to have resources like family members that have been in my position before and that could offer useful advice. I don&#x27;t. It makes me sad that I don&#x27;t have resources or even anyone to go to for guidance on college and career questions, etc. Has anyone been in my shoes before? Thanks HN.
======
dang
Your post got killed by a spam filter. Sorry. They are tuned more strictly for
new accounts. We've marked your account legit so this won't happen again, and
you're welcome to repost your question. The convention is to put "Ask HN" in
front of the title.

Plenty of people have no mentors or family members who can advise them about
college and career. I didn't. It makes some things harder, but it's definitely
possible to find a way, so don't be too sad—you're blazing a path for your
family in the future. Don't neglect to appreciate the advantages they _have_
given you—if you look for those, you'll find them.

Also, if you do a good job of phrasing your questions and following community
conventions (which you did in this case), you'll get tons of advice from HN,
and then you'll have the opposite problem of figuring out which of it to
follow.

